# Toshiba recovery media creator



## Nadette (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi, I dont know very well English language but I will try to explain what I need. When I bought my computer Toshiba, I didnot create a disk to restaure computer hard disc system. How I can manage now to do it and not loose my documents ? Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

is the machine now faulty - or do you want to create the media

this is how you create media
https://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/bulletinDetail.jsp?soid=2753749&pf=true

this is how to restore to factory settings
How to recover a Toshiba notebook with the HDD recovery procedure

you can order recover media here
Recovery media - Toshiba Forums

if the unit is faulty you may be able to use ubuntu to transfer your data 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* UBUNTU Stand Alone CD *

NOTE : version Ubuntu 12.04

It may be possible to boot from another Operating System
This will at least test the Hardware and also see if you can see the Harddrive and possibly get data off.

If you have another PC with a cdwriter and spare CD
goto Home | Ubuntu and download the ISO Desktop | Ubuntu

You can also run from a USB device now - if the Machine supports booting off a USB Stick
Desktop | Ubuntu

full details are here (Note this is for version 9 - so the start up options are slightly different )
Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer - How-To Geek

click on the image "download ubuntu"
Select a location
then begin download
Save the file onto your PC – remember where you saved it – so you can find it again to create the image bootable CD.

You do *NOT* copy the ISO file onto a CD - you have to use the ISO to create a bootable CD
The CD creator software you have on the PC may have an option to create an image from an ISO 
*If not* - use this free program The Official ImgBurn Website - Choose the option  Write image file to disc 
OR
you can use this stand alone ISO Burner to burn the ubuntu onto CD ftp://terabyteunlimited.com/burncdcc.zip

When the UBUNTU CD boots - you will see a screen - with Language on the left panel and two option images labelled

== > Try ubuntu
== > Install ubuntu

You can try Ubuntu without making any changes to your computer, directly from this CD

Use *"Try ubunto"*  *ONLY* this option this will run from the CD and not install onto your harddrive - *be careful*, if you do install onto the PC - you will wipe the data and software OFF your hard drive.., so repeat only use option 1 

Now you should see a UBUNTU desktop
This at least proves the main parts of the PC are working

NOTE: if you only see a black screen - then this is a known issue, and can be resolved by using the following:-


> On some hardware configurations, you need to set some kernel parameters for ubuntu to boot or work properly. A common one is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot in to a black screen or corrupted splash, acpi_osi= to fix lcd backlight and other problems.
> full details are here
> [SOLVED] How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 - Ubuntu Forums
> 
> ...


----------



## aumshah (Sep 17, 2012)

Source: edusoftmax.com: Computer Repair: Back up Windows files and folders


> 1. Start the Backup utility and select the files and folders that you want to back up.
> 2. Select the System State check box that is located under My Computer in the navigation pane.
> 3. If the Backup destination list is available, click the backup destination that you want to use.
> 4. Click Start Backup to open the Backup Job Information dialog box.
> ...


----------

